# Sarah: bodybuilder, lawyer, swimmer



## Sarahdefense (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys-
   My name is Sarah and I'm new to forum!  I've been lifting for a couple of years now - it's a natural extension of my career as a criminal defense lawyer.  You can see what I'm all about on sarahdefense.com.
   Besides bodybuilding & criminal defense, I swim for cardio these days. I was a NCAA Div. I swimmer a few years ago. [Hence the wide back].

   Here's a few images of my lifting progress.




YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome!

and yes impressive back!


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Sarah.  Good video and form. Nice and deep.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Sarah! Way to kill legs!  Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM... Great pics and video.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 8, 2012)

Hell yeah!  Great work girl, wishing you best of luck!!  You've got an AMAZING back and awesome squat form.  Love that you're an attorney.  I'm gonna hit the CA State Bar when I finish Uni.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a new family court lawyer


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG Sarah.  Very impressive


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!  I plan on doing a back video this weekend - will definitely post.  

Weighing in at 157.4 today - my cut is going super well!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome Sarah, impressive indeed.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

Really nice back! And impressive career. I grew up w/ a criminal defense lawyer. I know the deal there


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 9, 2012)

Great form on those squats. Love how you were pissing the guys off in the back waiting to do curls in the squat rack. LOL.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 9, 2012)

Very impressive, Sarah!  The two guys in the background looked intimidated by your good form.  Both lifting and body.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the board! Nice vid, great squat. Ohio baby! haha thats where I am at too lol


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking great. Good luck with all your goals.


----------



## malk (Feb 9, 2012)

You look awesome,in great shape....get someone to help you with your
squat technique,, knees are too forward etc..good work!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Welcome to the board! Nice vid, great squat. Ohio baby! haha thats where I am at too lol



where in ohio do you live?  I live in a suburb near Akron [work in Akron].

Ohio has some great gyms and solid lifters - it's a bit of an underground crew as compared to a bigger lifting mecca such as Vegas or Florida.


----------



## kbordner (Feb 9, 2012)

You are awesome. Tell those little dudes to take a few laps around your back!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> where in ohio do you live?  I live in a suburb near Akron [work in Akron].
> 
> Ohio has some great gyms and solid lifters - it's a bit of an underground crew as compared to a bigger lifting mecca such as Vegas or Florida.



Agreed. I will pm you my details haha I don't want too much of my business out there


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Hi guys-
> My name is Sarah and I'm new to forum! I've been lifting for a couple of years now - it's a natural extension of my career as a criminal defense lawyer. You can see what I'm all about on sarahdefense.com.
> Besides bodybuilding & criminal defense, I swim for cardio these days. I was a NCAA Div. I swimmer a few years ago. [Hence the wide back].
> 
> ...


 

*Welcome Sarah !!!*

Good Luck to you in all your endevours.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Sarah.  Welcome to IML.  Great vid!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!
   Here is my chest workout from today.  It's pretty epic!

http://youtu.be/Y7HB2nvD4lo


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Hi everyone!
> Here is my chest workout from today.  It's pretty epic!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Y7HB2nvD4lo




hit chest today too, will have to checkout your vid in a bit 

Says your video is blocked. 
Did chest today too, got that 415 up today...made my day.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 9, 2012)

yah i guess i have copyright content on it, gotta change song background


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> yah i guess i have copyright content on it, gotta change song background



I'le have to check ur vid out tomorrow.
I got a bunch in my log if you wanna check em out.
my body aches so time for me to go to bed hah.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 10, 2012)

Sarah Benching 185 for reps - YouTube

ok, this link works!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

lol thumbs up !


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job Sarah!  Keep it up!!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 17, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Sarah.  Welcome to IML.  Great vid!  Keep 'em coming.



Do you compete?  I could learn a lot if so!!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet mother of God I'm logging off before I need my own legal representation.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 23, 2012)

"Shouldering My Dreams"
Shouldering My Dreams. - YouTube


----------



## mooner (Feb 29, 2012)

so...impressive,nice job.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Feb 29, 2012)

mooner said:


> so...impressive,nice job.



Thank you!!


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 29, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> "Shouldering My Dreams"
> Shouldering My Dreams. - YouTube



very cool - I keep thinking that you can't surprise me, and then you go and kick it up a notch or ten!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 1, 2012)

**



fatsopower said:


> very cool - I keep thinking that you can't surprise me, and then you go and kick it up a notch or ten!




Glad you enjoyed...and yes, I am full of remarkable surprises...can't wait to debut my abs - working really hard on them this week. they are coming in nicely!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Too Soon*



bdeljoose said:


> Welcome Sarah. Good video and form. Nice and deep.


^^Way too soon for this comment. She's a newbie don't scare her off! JK Sarah your beyond awesome. You have a badass career, badass form, and a cute smile. Keep it up!


----------



## GEZA (Mar 2, 2012)

wow,so cool!


----------



## Sarahdefense (Mar 2, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> ^^Way too soon for this comment. She's a newbie don't scare her off! JK Sarah your beyond awesome. You have a badass career, badass form, and a cute smile. Keep it up!




Thank you - I'm in the zone these days.  About to go train shoulders, getting pretty lean!  

Talk to my iron family soon!


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice back.very impressive.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)




----------

